# need hlp identifyin rear brakes



## triniGT (Oct 15, 2003)

i got a set of rear disk brakes 
But where i am gettin it the guy does not know what it came from
all it has is a number stamped on caliper 44b
and on the pads has nissan nbk np53 ff
anyone know a site where i can find info
thanks
for any help


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

triniGT said:


> i got a set of rear disk brakes
> But where i am gettin it the guy does not know what it came from
> all it has is a number stamped on caliper 44b
> and on the pads has nissan nbk np53 ff
> ...


well, it's not an SE-R rear caliper. I have one sittin right in front of me and it has 2 stamps on it "K32" and "22".


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

*Dealer*

try calling a dealership in your area; if not try Greg from Mossy <== cool peoples; he could probably help you out also.

Good Luck,
95sentra


----------

